# BSG - Who are the Final Five?



## andargor (Jan 22, 2007)

SPOILER WARNING
.
.
.


I'm creating a new thread since the scope exceeds one single episode. 

You surely have an opinion on the identity of the Final Five Cylons? Pick 5 names and tell us why you think these lowly humans are in fact enlightened Cylons.

If you don't know who they are, check out this page.

Yes, some of them are dead. But that's not much of a hindrance, for a Cylon. 


Here are my picks:

*Colonel Saul Tigh*: Simply for TV drama and effect. Arguably the one that hates Cylons the most, and hates himself at the same time. Coincidence? I think not.

*Petty Officer Anastasia Dualla*: She is in competition with Starbuck for Lee's heart. Starbuck is probably the Chosen One, so interesting symmetry. And she's too cute to be human. 

*Lt. Felix Gaeta*: Always in a position close to those in power. Maybe his machine-like efficiency (and affinity with machines) extends beyond appearances...

*Tom Zarek*: The guy you love to hate. And an ambitious cold-hearted troublemaker. Maybe too obvious, or maybe not.

*Oracle Selloi*: Beirs was surprised by one of the Five, and recognized her with an incredulous "You!". The Oracle did a good job of spooking her on New Caprica...

Your turn.


----------



## Joker (Jan 22, 2007)

If you don't think the Final Five will be revealed and if they will would not be a cast member are you still allowed to post in this thread?


----------



## andargor (Jan 22, 2007)

Joker said:
			
		

> If you don't think the Final Five will be revealed and if they will would not be a cast member are you still allowed to post in this thread?




You did, didn't you? 

All opinions welcome!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think it will be anyone we _know_ to be biologically related to anyone else, otherwise the Baby would not be so important. So it won't be Lee Adama, Bill Adama, Tyrol, Cally or Helo. 

I don't think any member of the Five will have replaced someone already known for years and years, and the humaniod-Cylons are unlikely to have been around for years and years. So it won't be Saul or Zerek.

It won't be someone too ironic, too pat or too out of bounds. So it won't be Laura, Baltar or Kara.

That leaves Petty Officer Anastasia Dualla, Lt. Felix Gaeta, Samuel Anders and Dr. Cottle.

I think it will be Dualla. That way she creates a more interesting opposition to Kara and can be killed, without pity or remorse, to honorably free Lee to to go after Kara.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jan 22, 2007)

andargor said:
			
		

> SPOILER WARNING
> 
> Here are my picks:
> 
> *Oracle Selloi*: Beirs was surprised by one of the Five, and recognized her with an incredulous "You!". The Oracle did a good job of spooking her on New Caprica...



Not sure on any of the others - but I agree with this one. It was certainly somebody that Beirs had met and been disrespectful to.  This one fits the bill in just about every way.


----------



## sckeener (Jan 22, 2007)

I still think Ellen Tigh is a cylon.  I think at some point it'll be revealed and Saul will really feel betrayed...dup'ed by a cylon for years and then feeling sorry for killing a cylon.

and I wonder about Chief Petty Officer Galen Tyrol.  He never had a kid with Boomer and the cylons don't seem to have kids that way.  Admittedly I could see his wife as a cylon too...


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jan 22, 2007)

A really odd theory would be that one of the final five is a model that looked like the hybrid.  She went crazy seeing what was beyond life and death, and they boxed most of her model, except kept a few of them and turned them into hybrids.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jan 22, 2007)

Though if it's a cast member, it's likely going to be Felix Gaeta.  If it was him Three would certainly have the, "You...  Forgive me, I didn't know it was you."  As Gaeta was someone that Three certainly knew, and dealt with a lot, and probably mistreated a bunch of time.  

Somehow the revelation that he's a cylon if he doesn't get killed right away, will probably cause a new batch of uneasy angst for him, like he had early this season.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 23, 2007)

I really hope it's mostly people we haven't seen.  I would be more than a little upset if they were all cast members.  Obviously one is, since D'Anna recognized him/her, but I hope the rest aren't.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 23, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I really hope it's mostly people we haven't seen.  I would be more than a little upset if they were all cast members...




I don't think the writers can afford, in terms of drama, to make more than one of the regular supposed humans a Cylon.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Jan 23, 2007)

Why not Kara? She's the one with a capital "D" destiny. 

Do you think the final five are distinct individual? Or 5 copies of the same being?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 23, 2007)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Why not Kara?




I don't think it would be plausible for Kara to have gone through the experience she did in _The Farm_, and for her to be a Cylon. They should have been able to recognize her as one of their own given the level of examination she was subjected to. Further, the Adama's and Helo have known her for years and years. That said, her being a Cylon might explain Leoban's obsession with her.



			
				Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Do you think the final five are distinct individual? Or 5 copies of the same being?




I'm not certain what you mean. All the known models already are copies of the same being; multiple Sixes and multiple Threes and so forth.


----------



## andargor (Jan 23, 2007)

sckeener said:
			
		

> I still think Ellen Tigh is a cylon.  I think at some point it'll be revealed and Saul will really feel betrayed...dup'ed by a cylon for years and then feeling sorry for killing a cylon.




Oh yeah. It is to Kate Vernon's credit that I loathed her character so much.   

That would be quite the shock...


----------



## the_myth (Jan 23, 2007)

andargor said:
			
		

> You surely have an opinion on the identity of the Final Five Cylons? Pick 5 names and tell us why you think these lowly humans are in fact enlightened Cylons.
> 
> Your turn.




My friend John has said from the first season that Laura Roslin might be a Cylon.  I can totally see it now too.

Ellen Tigh has always been my fave for Cylon.  In fact, thanks to their casting choice, I had always fancied her to actually be a variant Six...

This week I got the distinct impression that Sam Anders might be a Cylon.

I also got the same feeling from Helo/Agathon, but that wouldn't make sense for 2 Cylons to mate, would it?    

Oh, and the Priestess Elosha, Roslin's  confidante could be another option.

Wow...that's actually 5 choices....


----------



## LightPhoenix (Jan 23, 2007)

Alright, I wanted to expad a bit on what I said.

There are really five people I do not want to see be Cylons, and I will be upset.

1) Billy, since he was by far the heart of humanity.  His being a Cylon would make Roslin's journey into darkness meaningless, since it was his death that started it.

2) Speaking of, Roslin is the second.  She's the mother of humanity, and Cylons don't have children.  It completely destroys the idea of Roslin/Adama as mother/father figures.

3) Gaeta.  Mostly sentimental, but he also fills a "human" role - he's by no means perfect, but he does the best he can.

4) Ellen.  Her being a Cylon renders Tigh's journey just as meaningless as Billy being one makes Roslins.

5) Baltar.  Like Billy (and Gaeta, to a lesser extent) was everything good about humanity, Baltar is pretty much everything bad.  That dichotomy is central to the show - humanity as a whole isn't good or bad, but people can be.  He is the anti-Billy.

Now, who _would_ I like to see be a Cylon?

1/2) Alosha, and/or the Oracle.  I like the idea of the Cylons subverting faith to guide things.

3) Tory.  Billy is killed, and Roslin turns down a dark path.  Tory as a Cylon is a great representation of that.


----------



## Grymar (Jan 23, 2007)

What I don't get is how the Five meld in with the Cylon/Human religions.

The Cylons are monotheistic and yet view these Five as near divine.  The humans are polytheistic and yet their pantheon is full, but why are the Five (or representatives) living in an old temple on the way to Earth?

And what do the Five have to do with the Thirteenth Colony?

I feel like I need to study numerology.


----------



## satori01 (Jan 23, 2007)

It is a strange set of circumstances, and implies the Cylons have been around a long time.  In the first part of the cliff hanger Laura was about to go into exposition regarding the temple.

The BSG writers of course had her cruelly interrupted but she did say that the temple was the home of 5 priests that worshiped he that was not named.

My current thinking is that the Cylonian god is a Loki like figure in the Colonial Pantheon.  Still acknowledged as part of the pantheon but feared, and ignored.

In Part 2 this week, the Cylons made  a reference to the five being their programmers.  I strongly suspect the five may not have corporeal forms.  I also suspect the five were once humans that transfered their consciousness into a device that keeps their minds alive.  A proto resurrection ship as it were.

What if Cylons were the name for the worshipers of this hidden god?


----------



## andargor (Jan 23, 2007)

Grymar said:
			
		

> What I don't get is how the Five meld in with the Cylon/Human religions.
> 
> The Cylons are monotheistic and yet view these Five as near divine.  The humans are polytheistic and yet their pantheon is full, but why are the Five (or representatives) living in an old temple on the way to Earth?
> 
> ...




There is speculation that the Five are in fact the Lords of Kobol. Even in a monotheistic religion, there is the concept of divine messengers/apostles/prophets.

Whether the "one god" is the same God as on Earth remains to be seen, but it would be an interesting tie-in (that the Cylons share the same belief as most of the religions of Earth in one God).


----------



## sckeener (Jan 23, 2007)

Grymar said:
			
		

> What I don't get is how the Five meld in with the Cylon/Human religions.
> 
> The Cylons are monotheistic and yet view these Five as near divine.




Some monotheistic religions have saints and devils.  I view it in a similar light.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jan 23, 2007)

I suspect that the Cylon's God might be Cronos, the Titan that was the father to many of the Greek Gods before they overthrew him.


----------



## the_myth (Jan 23, 2007)

satori01 said:
			
		

> It is a strange set of circumstances, and implies the Cylons have been around a long time.  In the first part of the cliff hanger Laura was about to go into exposition regarding the temple.
> 
> The BSG writers of course had her cruelly interrupted but she did say that the temple was the home of 5 priests that worshiped he that was not named.




Maybe the original five (of the Temple of Five) are the Lords of Kobol.  The Colonials worship them, but they were originally something like saints.



> My current thinking is that the Cylonian god is a Loki like figure in the Colonial Pantheon.  Still acknowledged as part of the pantheon but feared, and ignored.
> 
> In Part 2 this week, the Cylons made  a reference to the five being their programmers.  I strongly suspect the five may not have corporeal forms.  I also suspect the five were once humans that transfered their consciousness into a device that keeps their minds alive.  A proto resurrection ship as it were.
> 
> What if Cylons were the name for the worshipers of this hidden god?




It seems clear there are 12 Cylon models...and the Five are among those 12.  It also seems established that they do not have multiple copies like the other 7.  And I am pretty sure the Five are not One, Two, Three, Four, and Five, so their numerical designations are spread amongst the range of 12.  We know "Caprica" is #6.  Isn't "D'anna" #5?  And I think one of the guys is #3.  I think "Sharon" is #8...

Maybe the Five have taken on the roles established by the Lords of Kobol.  That might explain their potential connection to Colonial religion.  Remeber, Sharon seemed to know Colonial scripture better than the priestess when they were on Kobol.

It's all so interesting...I hope they don't @#$%^ the plot up with dumb theatrics.


----------



## Dark Psion (Jan 23, 2007)

The key to the identity of the Final 5 Cylon still in the fleet is in D'Anna's reaction.

I have to with Dr Cottle.

He "Cured" Laura with Cylon tech
He "Saved" Hera by hiding her

And then there was the scene with him and D'Anna. I got the feeling it was not the first time they had talked.

The real question is "Are the Final Five the first five humanoid cylons or the last five?"


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 23, 2007)

andargor said:
			
		

> *Oracle Selloi*





I like this choice.


----------



## wingsandsword (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't believe that any humans currently alive in the Fleet are any of the final five.

Remember basic Cylon history.  They were created roughly 50 years ago as sentient laborers, that rebelled fairly quickly, and fought with the Colonies for about 10 years, leaving Colonial space 40 years ago, still entirely metallic.  The two infiltrators we know of in human society, Caprica-Six and Boomer, first appeared two years before the holocaust (presumably Boomer was able to get into the military with hacked background information), so we have no evidence the humanoid models even existed before then, and they clearly didn't exist, or anything like them, 40 years back.  Nobody who was alive during the first Cylon war could be one of the five.

From RDM's commentaries, the 12 humanoid models are what happened when the Cylons tried to look at humans and copy them.  Each model is supposed to be what they see as a basic archetype of humanity.  Since the 7 (now 6) operational models of Cylon humanoids don't know about the other 5, presumably they were deactivated before the other 7 were operational (or were operational at the same time and had those memories purged by whoever acts above them, like the Cylon intelligence that created the humanoid models in the first place).  I think that the "final five" were Cylons who were too altruistic or benevolent for the Cylon mentality, models which would have never approved of genocide or a war of revenge and were Boxed for it.  With the Thirteenth Tribe's tendency towards prophecy, they could have built the Temple of Five as a monument to those who gave their life to try and prevent a war against their descendants.

Some cut lines from the Kobol arc were going to establish that Kobol was a paradise until one of the Lords of Kobol became jealous and wanted to be elevated above all other gods, causing strife and civil war and the eventual exodus.  I always figured that this was a 13th Lord, who went off and later took the Cylons as his own children, thus showing how they are related (like the whole Temple of Five and Athena-Boomer's comments in Home, Part II imply) but how the Cylon god says he is the only true god.

Who did D'anna see that surprised her?  Who knows, it doesn't have to be anybody that the audience would also recognize, just somebody she would.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 24, 2007)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> I don't believe that any humans currently alive in the Fleet are any of the final five.




Spoilers and rumors – and TV commercials for that matter – say one of the characters will be revealed to be a Cylon. 

This means at least one of the characters previously believed to be a human will be revealed to be a Cylon…

Which means it _has_ to be one of the humans alive in the fleet currently.

Because if any of the Final Five had died, then they should have been reborn like other Cylons, alerting the other Cylons as to the identity of the that member of the Five. As this has not happened, then it is logical to presume they are alive.

Further, a tertiary character like Ellen or the Priestess being revealed as a Cylon would have less impact than a secondary or primary character being revealed to be a Cylon.

While they may have some connection to be divine, they are unlikely to currently be gods or angels.

If they were boxed, then how could any of the characters be revealed to be one of the Final Five?



			
				wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Who did D'anna see that surprised her?  Who knows, it doesn't have to be anybody that the audience would also recognize, just somebody she would.




Good point.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 24, 2007)

Leoben already said that Adama is a cylon.  We don't know which Adama.  Probably the departed brother.


----------



## Joker (Jan 24, 2007)

What's this D'eanna's reaction I keep hearing about?  I must have missed it.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 24, 2007)

Joker said:
			
		

> What's this D'eanna's reaction I keep hearing about?  I must have missed it.




When she entered her vision, she saw five figures on a stage - the same one Baltar saw in his vision months ago - in white robes. She peaked under one of the hoods, to see the face of the person in the robe, and knew them, and said she was sorry. Then the vision ended.

She also saw the camera crew, but did not seem interested.


----------



## Joker (Jan 24, 2007)

It could be since I download the episodes that I don't have the complete versions.

Which episode was it?


----------



## Fast Learner (Jan 24, 2007)

The most recent one, the one that aired Sunday.


----------



## Joker (Jan 24, 2007)

Crap, haven't seen that one yet.

I have been spoilered .


----------



## Villano (Jan 24, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I don't think it will be anyone we _know_ to be biologically related to anyone else, otherwise the Baby would not be so important. So it won't be Lee Adama, Bill Adama, Tyrol, Cally or Helo.
> 
> I don't think any member of the Five will have replaced someone already known for years and years, and the humaniod-Cylons are unlikely to have been around for years and years. So it won't be Saul or Zerek.
> 
> ...




I agree with nearly everything you said (although I would rule out Laura on the grounds that she had a son, not necessarily for storytelling reasons).  However, I'm putting my money on Felix Gaeta.  

The final 5 seem to be something special and mythic (which is why I suspect that others may include Dr. Cottle, the Oracle, and Laura's spiritual advisor), and I'm not sure that they mean any harm to humanity.  Gaeta was described as an "idealist" by Baltar, and always seems to act as an advisor or conscience.  He helps Baltar build the Cylon detector, exposes the voter fraud, acts as President Baltar's advisor, and is the inside source of the Resistance.  Plus, his willingness to be executed by the Circle without defending himself can be viewed from both a mythic point (Christ-like self-sacrifce) or knowledge that he will upload into a new body.  I think Gaeta's purpose is to guide humanity to its destiny.

I'd rule out Dr. Cottle and the Oracle (for now) because I can't recall any reason why Xena-bot would feel the need to apologize to them.  Also, I don't remember her ever meeting the spiritual advisor or Dualla (who was on Galactica during the occupation).

Personally, I was kind of hoping that Count Iblis or a new incarnation of Lucifer would be members of the Final 5.  I still wouldn't rule out Iblis since I believe the FF are going to be portrayed in a mythological way.  Having a "fallen angel" would make sense (although I'm not certain that the producers would use Iblis since he's such a well know character).


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 24, 2007)

Villano said:
			
		

> Personally, I was kind of hoping that Count Iblis or a new incarnation of Lucifer would be members of the Final 5...




I agree - I think there should be a Cylon malcontent who dislikes other Cylons, even more than Shannon or No. 6 ever did, a Cylon who really likes sticking it to other Cylons. 

I also want to see an Iblis character. The story of Galatica is similar to that of the Aenied anyway, where the survivors of Troy flee. In that there is a section where the underworld and the dead are visited. An encounter with Iblis could be similar.

The social structure of the Cylons and their history and how they reached their current form is maddeningly vague. I wanna see Lucifer and what role he plays.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jan 24, 2007)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> I don't believe that any humans currently alive in the Fleet are any of the final five.



I agree with this, and would be quite disappointed if they go in that direction. That would be a stretch, to me.

That primer on Cylon history (given excellently by *wingsandsword*) is what I cling to, to make sense of - or at least provide grounding for - all the rest of the wacky mysticism.



> Some cut lines from the Kobol arc were going to establish that Kobol was a paradise until one of the Lords of Kobol became jealous and wanted to be elevated above all other gods, causing strife and civil war and the eventual exodus.



Hmph. I've seen this mentioned a few times, and it irks me more each time I see it. The show seems to insist on continually _indirectly_ referring to this little (non-existent to the general audience for all intents and purposes), so it really doesn't help things until the writers are _a lot more clear_.

Why would they cut something so important? Sounds like a big screw up. (It also sounds like the commentary is more interesting than the show... Zing!  )



> I always figured that this was a 13th Lord, who went off and later took the Cylons as his own children, thus showing how they are related (like the whole Temple of Five and Athena-Boomer's comments in Home, Part II imply) but how the Cylon god says he is the only true god.



I really, _really_ like that. The show makes me hate the show (), but *wingsandsword* makes me like it again...


----------



## Acid_crash (Jan 25, 2007)

The one thing that confuses me to this very day is that in the miniseries before the show began, at the end, Adama got a note that said there was 12 cylon models.  I've always wanted to know who left that, and why him?

I think he's a cylon.  Just my humble thoughts, but I haven't seen any of the show since the end of season 2.0 so I know I missed a whole lot.


----------



## wingsandsword (Jan 26, 2007)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I agree with this, and would be quite disappointed if they go in that direction. That would be a stretch, to me.



Same, the "A member of the crew turns out to be a Cylon all along" thing has been done.  They spent all first season building up to Boomer discovering what she really was.  Now, making any existing character a Cylon is a cheap copy of that.  A character believing they are a Cylon is one thing, heck even Tyrol feared it really badly at one point, but hard proof. . .that's bad for the show.  

The thing is, who made the biological cylons?  What Cylon entity engineered and programmed them?  Then apparently turned control of all Cylons over to them (since apparently the biological models control of Cylon society was responsible for the war with the Colonials and for leaving Colonial space towards the end of the 2nd season).  Did this entity shut down the first five models, but let the later 7 still know they existed?

I really wish they'd put that line about the "jealous god" in somewhere on screen, it sometimes seem like Battlestar Galactica is like a campaign setting where there is a lot of stuff in the GM's book, but the players only run across a small portion of it in play, and keep wanting to see the rest of the setting.  It really does have that feel that there is a whole lot more backstory and setting than is shown.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2007)

Did I miss an ep that said the Cylons are only 50 years old as a race in this version as opposed to having been created before the 12 tribes left Kobol?  50 years before the attack was when the 10 year war started, after the 10 year war ended there was 40 years of peace.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 26, 2007)

I don’t know how close the writers are going to stick to real-world Greek myths, but there weren’t really any “trickster” figures (like Loki or Coyote) among them. All the gods caused havoc, even Apollo, who otherwise is thought of as being a god of rationality and order. There were minor deities of madness, chaos and fear, but they were minor and still did not fulfill this trickster/chaos-bringer role.

According to the BG novels, whatever came between the original first generation rebellious Cylons and the biological Cylons made the humanoid versions. I think this novel was titled _The Cylons Secret._

Granted, the novels are non-canon, but I think this version of events is what the show’s producers intend to suggest and the one that makes the most sense.

However, this still leaves a lot of gaps and holes in terms of what we know about the Cylons, their society, their history, so forth and so on.

And I think it was always supposed to be Baltar who left the message for Adama to find – he had been told about “12 Cylon Models” by Number Sex… I mean Number Six.

As for who the final Five are, I think they are going to be:

1. Petty Officer D
2. Jay
3. Silent Bob
4. That guy at my work who keeps taking the last cup of coffee and leaving the burner on so the last spoon full of coffee fries to the bottom of the pot and smells bad.
5. Truth Seeker


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2007)

Can safely rule out Tyrol as a Cylon...or anyone that's had a child. That is, unless they're going to name both parents as Cylons, which I'd doubt.


----------



## wingsandsword (Jan 26, 2007)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Did I miss an ep that said the Cylons are only 50 years old as a race in this version as opposed to having been created before the 12 tribes left Kobol?  50 years before the attack was when the 10 year war started, after the 10 year war ended there was 40 years of peace.



Well, promotional materials for the Caprica spin-off series set approximately 50 years before the Fall of the Twelve Colonies say that the creation of the cylons and the early years of Cylon history will be a big theme on the show.  Cylons wlll be invented when Adama and Tigh are young and starting their careers (since both were vets of the first Cylon war), which makes them being Cylons highly implausible.



			
				Scifi.com news release on April 27th said:
			
		

> "SCI FI Channel announced the development of Caprica, a spinoff prequel of its hit Battlestar Galactica, in presentations to advertisers in New York on April 26. Caprica would come from Galactica executive producers Ronald D. Moore and David Eick, writer Remi Aubuchon (24) and NBC Universal Television Studio.
> 
> Caprica would take place more than half a century before the events that play out in Battlestar Galactica. The people of the Twelve Colonies are at peace and living in a society not unlike our own, but where high-technology has changed the lives of virtually everyone for the better.
> 
> But a startling breakthrough in robotics is about to occur, one that will bring to life the age-old dream of marrying artificial intelligence with a mechanical body to create the first living robot: a Cylon. Following the lives of two families, the Graystones and the Adamas (the family of William Adama, who will one day become the commander of the Battlestar Galactica), Caprica will weave together corporate intrigue, techno-action and sexual politics into television's first science fiction family saga, the channel announced. "



In other words, the idea that Cylons are only about 50 years old is one of the key concepts of the Galactica spin-off.  Saying that they are 3000+ years old, then doing a whole series about how they are only 50+ years old is a continuity gaffe on the scale of Star Trek: Enterprise (actually, that would be pretty bad even for them).


----------



## Technomancer (Jan 26, 2007)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Leoben already said that Adama is a cylon.  We don't know which Adama.  Probably the departed brother.



Like Ankh-Morpork Guard mentioned, I think anyone with a known child or a parent can be ruled out (Tyrol, Cally, Lee, Bill, & Zak).  Unless one of the Adama brothers was adopted.


----------



## IcyCool (Jan 26, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I don’t know how close the writers are going to stick to real-world Greek myths, but there weren’t really any “trickster” figures (like Loki or Coyote) among them. All the gods caused havoc, even Apollo, who otherwise is thought of as being a god of rationality and order. There were minor deities of madness, chaos and fear, but they were minor and still did not fulfill this trickster/chaos-bringer role.




Well, Hermes fits the trickster image pretty well (even though his tricks were mostly on Apollo), but otherwise, yeah.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 26, 2007)

Technomancer said:
			
		

> Like Ankh-Morpork Guard mentioned, I think anyone with a known child or a parent can be ruled out (Tyrol, Cally, Lee, Bill, & Zak).  Unless one of the Adama brothers was adopted.




Or replaced.  Or used as a the model.


----------



## andargor (Jan 26, 2007)

Technomancer said:
			
		

> Like Ankh-Morpork Guard mentioned, I think anyone with a known child or a parent can be ruled out (Tyrol, Cally, Lee, Bill, & Zak).  Unless one of the Adama brothers was adopted.




Really? Hmph. What about human/cylon hybrids that have been around for a while in secret? Maybe when _Caprica_ airs, we'll get to see a bit more of the humanoids' origin.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2007)

andargor said:
			
		

> Really? Hmph. What about human/cylon hybrids that have been around for a while in secret? Maybe when _Caprica_ airs, we'll get to see a bit more of the humanoids' origin.



 The only thing is that would completely invalidate the whole importance of Hera...

...but then again, maybe that's why the final five are not known.


----------



## andargor (Mar 26, 2007)

andargor said:
			
		

> SPOILER WARNING
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Darn, only one right...


----------



## Omand (Mar 26, 2007)

Andargor,

I would not vote yourself down yet.  I don't think we know the whole truth about the Final 5 cylons yet, and I am not sure what was revealed at the end of Season 3 is 

A) Actually true

B) Everything we need to know

Cheers


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 26, 2007)

So, there is at least one additional human-cylon baby now...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Mar 26, 2007)

Eric Noah is the missing member of the Final Five Cylons.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 26, 2007)

I think its time that that we all finally accept the fact that I am a cylon.


----------



## andargor (Mar 26, 2007)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> So, there is at least one additional human-cylon baby now...




Ha! Hadn't thought of that.


----------

